# Right to work while visa renewal pending



## agriffin (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi, I think I know the answer but maybe someone can confirm...

I'm currently awaiting the results of an 11.6 (reside with spouse + work) renewal application but it looks like it's going to be late and my current one will expire. What will my legal employment status be when it expires? My employer is concerned about being fined, etc. if I am not technically in compliance.

Many thanks -


----------



## RoninBlade (Mar 9, 2020)

Did this work out for you?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

agriffin said:


> Hi, I think I know the answer but maybe someone can confirm...
> 
> I'm currently awaiting the results of an 11.6 (reside with spouse + work) renewal application but it looks like it's going to be late and my current one will expire. What will my legal employment status be when it expires? My employer is concerned about being fined, etc. if I am not technically in compliance.
> 
> Many thanks -


Legally speaking you are not allowed to work until you get a new visa and your employer will be fined if caught. Practically-speaking however, DHA would have no way to know.


----------



## agriffin (Jan 7, 2019)

terryZW said:


> Legally speaking you are not allowed to work until you get a new visa and your employer will be fined if caught. Practically-speaking however, DHA would have no way to know.


Thanks terryZW, thought as much.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

100%


----------

